# Another Offset - The Zelenskyy



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm building this one on spec. I had to pick colours so why the heck not?


----------



## Noodles (12 mo ago)

Very cool.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Well done...a new category, Humanitarian.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Will receive this Allparts neck.Graphtech Tusq nut, Vega Trem, Vineham Granite A8, not sure about the two singles yet.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The body was made to my spec by Nathan Nieman by the way. This one is poplar. I've had it here for quite a few months though so I think it may have dried a bit and lost a little weight. It was already fine at 4.7 lbs.


----------



## ArcticFox (10 mo ago)

Milkman said:


> I'm building this one on spec. I had to pick colours so why the heck not?
> 
> View attachment 409701
> 
> ...


Very nice colors


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I’m stocked to see this one come together!
I love the jazzmaster shape and I think this pickup combo would be amazing!

Nathan


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Amanda might want to see this....if she hasn't already.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@Milkman , are you happy with the quality of Allparts necks?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

MarkM said:


> @Milkman , are you happy with the quality of Allparts necks?


I have limited experience with their necks, but everything else I have purchased from Allparts has been really good, metal parts are nicely plated, pickguards are dimensionally accurate, et cetera..

This one is a NOS rosewood neck with a CBS style headstock and I bought it from my guitar tech (Steve Blundon) so I'm fairly confident. It _looks_ really nice, but I haven't mounted it yet.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Amanda might want to see this....if she hasn't already.



Yes, we've watched lots and lots of dip / swirl clips. It's a nice effect, a little different than hers, but cool.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The Back


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's a nice day to spray.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Said the skunk to the dog.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> Said the skunk to the dog.



I really love dogs, but sometimes they can be as dumb as a post.

This stuff is definitey stinky, but I've been sprayed by a skunk once. I'll take nitro I think.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This one is almost done. I just need to make a control cover and trem cover for the rear. Pickups on this one are a Vineham Granite A8 humbucker and two Fender Texas Specials in the middle and neck. I may add a kill switch for fun. The VegaTrem feels smooth and sensitive like they always do.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

You could splash red paint all over it for the time we live in.Nice work.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> You could splash red paint all over it for the time we live in.Nice work.



I would hesitate to make light of what is happening there, but there's a possibility I may embrace the idea in a more subtle way. I'll add a killswitch with a red cap. Maybe that red cap can symbolize the blood being shed by so many innocent people in the Ukraine.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Why would


Milkman said:


> I would hesitate to make light of what is happening there, but there's a possibility I may embrace the idea in a more subtle way. I'll add a killswitch with a red cap. Maybe that red cap can symbolize the blood being shed by so many innocent people in the Ukraine.
> 
> View attachment 414409
> 
> ...


 Why would that be making light of it? Seriously?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> Why would
> 
> Why would that be making light of it? Seriously?


Well, splashing blood (simulated or otherwise) might seem a bit harsh to someone who has relatives, friends or who have themselves faced the violence happening over there.

I'm trying to be sensitive to their plight. Blood all over the guitar is not something I would be inclcined to do.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Well, splashing blood (simulated or otherwise) might seem a bit harsh to someone who has relatives, friends or who have themselves faced the violence happening over there.
> 
> I'm trying to be sensitive to their plight. Blood all over the guitar is not something I would be inclcined to do.


I have seen on the news large groups of protesters with fake blood all over their faces and clothing. As well groups of people lying on the ground with their hands bound exactly like the victims were in the streets of Ukraine.

I understand your thinking though. Although it could be said a small red dot makes light of the scale of the genocide that has taken place.

Hard to be pg rated with what has happened there.

I like the guitar as it is too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> I have seen on the news large groups of protesters with fake blood all over their faces and clothing. As well groups of people lying on the ground with their hands bound exactly like the victims were in the streets of Ukraine.
> 
> I understand your thinking though. Although it could be said a small red dot makes light of the scale of the genocide that has taken place.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm really trying to be careful to not offend people with this. I have also seen those protestors and the Missus and I just look at each other and shake our heads. That sort of stuff just isn't our style. We're too busy working to stand around with signs or participate in some sort of political/protest performance art.

I guess the red button can mean what people _think _it means, much like lyrics to some songs.

The intent does matter, and I am definitely not making light or trying to prosper (jumping on the band wagon as the saying goes) from this.

If anything I would use it as a fund raiser to support the Ukraine cause somehow.

That remains to be seen.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Yeah I'm really trying to be careful to not offend people with this. I have also seen those protestors and the Missus and I just look at each other and shake our heads. That sort of stuff just isn't our style. We're too busy working to stand around with signs or participate in some sort of political/protest performance art.
> 
> I guess the red button can mean what people _think _it means, much like lyrics to some songs.
> 
> ...


Why would you and the Missus shake your heads? People are protesting and bringing awareness to a horrible mass murder. What else can they do?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

How about this for a head stock logo?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> How about this for a head stock logo?
> 
> That I would consider.
> View attachment 414430


----------

